# Chances of a retained placenta ... again



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

After my son was born (at home, surprise posterior) the placenta didn't deliver, not even after an injection of synthetic oxytocin (two hours after birth), we transfered to hospital about three hours after the birth and I ended up having a manual removal about six hours after the birth.

What are the chances of the placenta being retained again?

A few complicating factors the first time were 1) a very very full bladder (600ml at home, then 1L urine drained at hospital) and what the MWs guessed was a traumatized urinary tract (from long second stage) which meant no matter how I tried and felt I needed to, I couldn't pee, and 2) baby didn't latch on/nurse until about 1.5 hours after birth.

Ideas? The OB I have seen for completely unrelated reasons said, "I see you had a retained placenta last time. That could happen again, you know."


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Sure sounds like it was the distended bladder that hung that placenta up for so long. For most women, the uterus just cannot. If it was me I'd just try to make sure that didn't happen again--frequent urination during labor for as long as you can (just in case it gets hard to void urine again during late labor/2nd stage)--and perhaps more gentle pushing. Lots of details you haven't said...was it a first baby? Was it a big baby or a malpositioned (such as posterior presentation) baby? These things could have played a part in the bladder/urination issue.

Also, remember that while it's good to stay hydrated in labor, you don't have to be drinking gallons that unnecessarily fill your bladder so much. Not saying I know what occurred--but in case you were drinking lots, more than needed, just thought I'd toss that in.

In any event--no, this does not have to happen again.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

My baby was almost certainly posterior (no one saw the moment of his actual birth as we were in water and it happened quickly and unexpectedly). And the next time I am requesting gentle reminders to use the toilet more often. The MW who attended the birth definitely felt it was my distended bladder than was getting in the way, so to speak, of the placenta.

I am having a hard time, though, finding any stats on chances of retained or repeat retained placentas. Maybe because it seems as though there's no agreed/universally accepted definition of what constitutes "retained."


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Did they drain your bladder with a catheter after the birth? If your bladder is distended again, that might help with making more room in there.

I can say anecdotally that I have a friend who has had three retained placentas, (out of 4 pregnancies/5 live births - she had twins) but she's also had at least 2 abortions, a 2nd-trimester D&C after a miscarriage, and I would not be surprised if her retention is due to scarring that predisposed the placentas to adhering/embedding deeply in her uterus. I think she actually had placenta accreta, and it required more than just a manual extraction to get her placentas out. But she's the _only_ person I've ever heard of who has had a problem with the placenta not detaching on more than one occasion.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a retained placenta(at least that's what they called it) with dd2...It was a quick birth pushed her out in only 10 mins. I did pee frequently but after the birth my m/w asked me if I had to go again and it felt like I did but i couldn't go...she tried getting a cath. in but I had a labial tear that just made it completely unbearable so she quite trying after the 5th attempt. After 3 shots of pit. and dd2 nursing constantly we called for transport but when they got there she decided to get me to squat and she applied gentle traction while I pushed with everything that I had left and FINALLY 3 hrs. after her birth it came out.

With ds I afraid of the same thing happening and after 1/2 hr. my same m/w from dd2's birth decided i try and push the placenta out....well once again it wouldn't come out. I was also bleeding quite a bit so after 2 shots of pitocin she had me get into a standing squat and again had to apply gentle traction and it came out....in pieces almost. DS was a big baby though. So maybe that contributed to it happening again. Who knows. Just thought I would share.









ETA: I didn't have afterbirth pains with either of them....not even with the pitocin and constant nursing. I think once the baby is out my uterus decides to call it quits.


----------

